

iMessage Privacy - olivercameron
http://blog.quarkslab.com/imessage-privacy.html

======
eonil
Good job.

But the question;

    
    
        "Can Apple read my messages?"
    

is just a funny question. The real question should be

    
    
        "Why does Apple want to read my messages?"
    

If you send data to a specific provider using their software, then
conceptually, all your data is already in their hands. Nothing to prove.

So the point becomes motivation.

Apple lose money if they lose customer's privacy. And they don't make big
money from personal informations. They make money from customer's trust. So
it's very unlikely to happen - the situation that Apple wants to read your
message.

Let's see another example. Google. The company _officially_ scan and read all
customers mails for advertising. And they make money - big money - from
personal informations. Highly motivated to read your message.

I don't say Google does. I just say Google is highly motivated.

------
alecsmart1
It's funny to see how there is so much Apple scrutiny. We get similar or
probably lower security with other apps like Whatsapp, SnapChat etc. If you
don't self host your architecture, it is always possible that a third-party
can access it. I think that should be an accepted risk. Even BBM (Blackberry
messaging service) which was considered to be extremely secure was forced to
give access to the Indian government.

